# Dean & District Canine Society - this Saturday



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone going? I think it's over Bolton way... we have entered with Mabel as there are classes on for Manchester Terriers, which is unusual for an open show


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Good luck! We're at a breed show in Coventry on Sat. Should be fun.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, but good luck to both of you, I'm at Huddersfield on Sunday, if I can find somewhere to park!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck to both of you!

We've got a few coming up, there's this one, our club show, a few local rally nights and training nights and then it's Crufts :scared: so we're trying to get in all the practise we can!

I can't believe how soon it is to Crufts... 23 days! That's less than a month :scared: :scared: :scared:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Good luck to both of you!
> 
> We've got a few coming up, there's this one, our club show, a few local rally nights and training nights and then it's Crufts :scared: so we're trying to get in all the practise we can!
> 
> I can't believe how soon it is to Crufts... 23 days! That's less than a month :scared: :scared: :scared:


I'd be shaking already! :yikes:

 I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Not me, but best of luck


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Tigerneko said:


> Good luck to both of you!
> 
> We've got a few coming up, there's this one, our club show, a few local rally nights and training nights and then it's Crufts :scared: so we're trying to get in all the practise we can!
> 
> I can't believe how soon it is to Crufts... 23 days! That's less than a month :scared: :scared: :scared:


Try to get into the mindset that Crufts, in reality, is 'just' another champ show. OK so it's a huge one but still just another show. You'll do just fine


----------



## I love springers (Dec 3, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, but good luck to both of you, I'm at Huddersfield on Sunday, if I can find somewhere to park!


SL thought you where going to whitcliffe mount on saturday...Yorkshire gundog is next weekend at huddersfield


----------



## chinadoll (Feb 15, 2013)

hi
anyone got tel number or email address of the secretary not sure if i,ve entered ??


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

chinadoll said:


> hi
> anyone got tel number or email address of the secretary not sure if i,ve entered ??


If the show is on Fossedata then you'll be able to see the contact details on the online schedule.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I love springers said:


> SL thought you where going to whitcliffe mount on saturday...Yorkshire gundog is next weekend at huddersfield


Hudds & District CA, which confusingly isn't in Hudds, but is further North! Just having brekkie, car is packed up ready, need to finish tidying up Rhuna, she was a little bit off colour yesterday so I wasn't 100% sure I was going but seems to have perked right up again!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck to everyone showing this weekend :thumbup:

We don't have a show now until the Border Collie Club of Wales open show on 2nd March - and then it's Crufts the following week!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, today was a lovely day! We got BPIB and Terrier Puppy Group 3!

Very very pleased with that! It's the best we've done so far 

We've got our club show next Saturday but I am working so can't go (my dad is probably gonna take her), then we've got a couple of ringcraft nights and then it's Crufts!

Very very happy with today


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well done


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, today was a lovely day! We got BPIB and Terrier Puppy Group 3!
> 
> Very very pleased with that! It's the best we've done so far
> 
> ...


Wow!! What fantastic results!!! Congratulations and well done!! :thumbsup: Bet your face has a grin as big as this


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome, congratulations!!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Wow!! What fantastic results!!! Congratulations and well done!! :thumbsup: Bet your face has a grin as big as this


Definitely! It was only an open show but it's still a really good result and it's boosted my confidence loads and loads


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

If you won your class, that means you've got a junior warrant point?  unless you were best puppy but not winner of a junior class.

Where the gloating pic of Mabel with her ribbons???


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dober said:


> If you won your class, that means you've got a junior warrant point?  unless you were best puppy but not winner of a junior class.
> 
> Where the gloating pic of Mabel with her ribbons???


Nope we didn't win our class  booo! i'm not bothered, Mabel will probably never be a big winner, we're not in it for JW points and stuff, just more for fun  at least, that's what we keep telling ourselves 

oooh I haven't taken any of Mabel with her rosettes, I might stick them on her collar later and take some 

I keep wanting my dad to take some photos but he tends to video the classes and then I can look back at the video and look at where we need to improve, so we don't get to take photos  but I will get him to take some at Crufts!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Well done!! 

Rhuna got third in AVNSC gundog post graduate class, but nowhere with Zasa this time round I'm afraid. She played up something rotten when the judge was trying to go over her as well, so chalk that one down to a learning curve!!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well done!!
> 
> Rhuna got third in AVNSC gundog post graduate class, but nowhere with Zasa this time round I'm afraid. She played up something rotten when the judge was trying to go over her as well, so chalk that one down to a learning curve!!


Heh heh - don't you just love puppies? I remember my friend's komondor pup laying on his back for the judge to tickle his tummy at one champ show  I am expecting something similar from Tarot at North Lincs open show on 1st April  Well done with Rhuna!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - don't you just love puppies? I remember my friend's komondor pup laying on his back for the judge to tickle his tummy at one champ show  I am expecting something similar from Tarot at North Lincs open show on 1st April  Well done with Rhuna!


She just did not want the judge to look at her teeth, one of those days I'm afraid, and yes, she wanted to roll on her back when the judge was looking at her bum. I must place less importance on the gundog training and more on the *stand* and looking over by strangers. Having said that, Rhuna has come along brilliantly and I didn't do much different with her, so I'm hoping it's just a bit of maturity that's needed!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> She just did not want the judge to look at her teeth, one of those days I'm afraid, and yes, she wanted to roll on her back when the judge was looking at her bum. I must place less importance on the gundog training and more on the *stand* and looking over by strangers. Having said that, Rhuna has come along brilliantly and I didn't do much different with her, so I'm hoping it's just a bit of maturity that's needed!


Mabel is a bit funny with her teeth! Some days (like saturday) she was perfect, but some days she just doesn't want to play! I think it is possibly more down to the judge though, both the judges we had on Saturday were lovely and handled all the dogs really nicely. Her first ever experience of being on the table and looked over was at a local rally - the judge was horrible - I told her it was the first time a stranger had looked over her, I told her she was only just over 3 months old, but the silly woman insisted on practically shoving her hand down Mabels throat, Mabel panicked so much that she backed up and fell off the table  I was furious with the judge, nobody should be so rough with a puppy! It's not like their teeth even matter so much at that age! Anyway, she seems to have forgotten about it now and although she always looks slightly apprehensive about being on the table, she doesn't panic and loves the judges going over her, cos to her it's just more fuss and someone else to kiss


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, today was a lovely day! We got BPIB and Terrier Puppy Group 3!
> 
> Very very pleased with that! It's the best we've done so far
> 
> ...


Just seen this! so had to congratulate you & Mabel on these fantastic results, no wonder youre happy...Well done!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> Well, today was a lovely day! We got BPIB and Terrier Puppy Group 3!
> 
> Very very pleased with that! It's the best we've done so far
> 
> ...


Well Done! That's excellent.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well done!!
> 
> Rhuna got third in AVNSC gundog post graduate class, but nowhere with Zasa this time round I'm afraid. She played up something rotten when the judge was trying to go over her as well, so chalk that one down to a learning curve!!


Well done to Rhuna!

And hopefully Zasa isn't PMing Bess on the quiet!


----------

